# Finally



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm finally getting a chance to come down and do some fishing around the Portsmouth/Greenup are on the big O. Anybody have any suggestions on where to go? I would love to get into some wipers but I know its not the right time of the year and may only get skunked if I try. The Greenup dam for some eyes wouldn't be too bad however. What's anybody's take on whether or not the river will be fishable. Current forecast is projecting 34' on friday and 30' by sunday. Is it worth the time or should I just leave the gear at home? What's the level at which the water is at the upper level of the walkway near the face of the wall where the wiper guys toss the surf rods? Been over a year since I have been down there and I typically have fished the Meldahl up until late spring this year and havent been back since.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know about that area, but upriver when the water gets that high we do no good, like this past Sunday. The last 2 weeks prior, I went both days on both weekends and limited both times, this Sunday couldn't even buy a hit. I would "guess" it's at least somewhat similar. By the way, all I fish for at the New Cumberland l & d is walleye/sauger/saugeye!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

21 ft. and the upper sidewalk is out of the water and about 16 ft the lower walk, the jiggin' sidewalk. I don't know about downtown at the point, but I had a friend get a few Saugers at the mouth of the Little Scioto on Mon. I went to Shawnee marina and caught a few Saugers and Largemouths. Maybe you can find some backwater and still get a few good sized Whites. The river gets this high and it cuts down the options pretty well around here but you can still find them. Good luck


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

there today, water around 36' headed for the mid forties according to the weather man...


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, Up in the forties and more rain on the way and sad to say but I will be leaving the gear at home. Sad to not get a chance to fish the river, especially since it has been quite some time from my last trip to the big O. This is the best time of the year IMO for saugeye/sauger/walleye. Might be some nasty weather but the fishing was always best for me on those type of days. Landed an 8# Walleye last year at Greenup measuring 28".


----------

